# new to forum



## LeMartoulet (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all new to the forum
We are considering moving from france to the Cancun area we would like to set up a new business there not too sure of what at the moment either animal or auto/motorcycle related 
I am a qualified riding instructor (UK papers) and my OTH is a mechanic at the moment in france I have a kennel business and OTH works for a french company too many people working on the black here had enough of the back-biting and bickering 
We have decided on the Cancun area as it is prosperous?? and opertunities a little greater ?? would appreciate any info or contacts there 
Thanking you all in advance


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Check out some of the other posts here about opening up businesses in Mexico. They aren't positive. In general, no one should be investing money in a developing country unless thay can afford to lose it all.


----------



## WentToTheOtherSide (Jul 1, 2008)

Also cancun is a prosperous area because they make money during holiday seasons...mostly the crazy partying Uni kids. I was one of them haha I know this. I wouldn't say it is a great place to live though, as beautiful as it is.


----------

